#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Философия Гелуг

## Роман С

Почему эта школа следует именно Прасангике -мадхьямике ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Так в ней не все следовали прасангике. Если память не изменяет, по крайней мере некоторые из Далай-лам следовали и жентонгу

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Эта школа точно следует Ламриму Цонкапы. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Эта школа точно следует Ламриму Цонкапы.


И вообще Цонкапе. т.к. он её и основал. )))))

----------

Гелек (01.10.2012)

----------


## Роман С

> Так в ней не все следовали прасангике. Если память не изменяет, по крайней мере некоторые из Далай-лам следовали и жентонгу


Нет , жентонг , "пустоте от другого" Е.С. Далай -лама сам не следовал ни в одном из своих четырнадцати воплощений . Только рантонг , пустоте от себя .

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.10.2012)

----------


## Роман С

> Эта школа точно следует Ламриму Цонкапы.


 Верно . Там и описано точное воззрение Прасангики . Но вопрос этой темы : почему ? Почему именно Прасангика признана Ламой Цонкапой как высшее философское воззрение ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет , жентонг , "пустоте от другого" Е.С. Далай -лама сам не следовал ни в одном из своих четырнадцати воплощений . Только рантонг , пустоте от себя .


Вообще-то следовал. То ли про третьего такое слышал, то ли про пятого.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Верно . Там и описано точное воззрение Прасангики . Но вопрос этой темы : почему ? Почему именно Прасангика признана Ламой Цонкапой как высшее философское воззрение ?


Потому что это и есть высшее философское воззрение.

----------


## Вантус

> Почему эта школа следует именно Прасангике -мадхьямике ?


Потому что в Тибете укоренилась именно это направление софистов. И все четыре школы следовали именно ему в разных трактовках.

----------

Legba (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то следовал. То ли про третьего такое слышал, то ли про пятого.


Может, вы с Таранатхой спутали Третьего или Пятого Его Святейшество?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может, вы с Таранатхой спутали Третьего или Пятого Его Святейшество?


если перепутал, то тогда кхенпо Церинг Самдруб. А Таранатху с ЕСДЛ перепутать? Нико? Вы что, издеваетесь?

----------

Wyrd (01.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Потому что это и есть высшее философское воззрение.


Софистика - высшее философское воззрение? Кто вам это сказал?

----------

Сергей Ч (01.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> если перепутал, то тогда кхенпо Церинг Самдруб. А Таранатху с ЕСДЛ перепутать? Нико? Вы что, издеваетесь?


Нет. А можно ссылку тогда на кхенпо?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Потому что в Тибете укоренилась именно это направление софистов. И все четыре школы следовали именно ему в разных трактовках.


не четыре, а пять. вдобавок рпасангика в кагью и ньингма существовала пример наравне с женгтонгом

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Роман С

> Вообще-то следовал. То ли про третьего такое слышал, то ли про пятого.


Если вы пишете о Е.С. Пятом Далай-ламе , с великим успехом практиковавшем Дзогчен Ньингма , то Дзогчен как раз и строится на воззрении Прасангики .

----------


## Нико

> Софистика - высшее философское воззрение? Кто вам это сказал?


Вы же как-то раз уже приводили тут определение "софистики". Разве это не диалектика?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет. А можно ссылку тогда на кхенпо?


Лекция 1998 года в Элисте. можете поискать на сайте МБИК. но вероятно, что лекции там нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если вы пишете о Е.С. Пятом Далай-ламе , с великим успехом практиковавшем Дзогчен Ньингма , то Дзогчен как раз и строится на воззрении Прасангики .


с какихэто пор дзогчен стал прасангикой? факты в студию.

----------

Wyrd (01.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Если вы пишете о Е.С. Пятом Далай-ламе , с великим успехом практиковавшем Дзогчен Ньингма , то Дзогчен как раз и строится на воззрении Прасангики .


Вот спасибо!

----------


## Вантус

> не четыре, а пять. вдобавок рпасангика в кагью и ньингма существовала пример наравне с женгтонгом


Это теперь пять, а мне на это тибетское политическое кокетство положить. Жентонг - это также прасангика, их, собственно, как вы знаете, делят на прасангику-рангтонг и прасангику-жентонг.

----------


## Роман С

> Потому что это и есть высшее философское воззрение.


Вы пишете :"это лучшее качество , т.к. это и есть лучшее качество" . Я прошу доказать это качество сравнениями с другими возможными вариантами .

----------


## Нико

> с какихэто пор дзогчен стал прасангикой? факты в студию.


Есть текст Первого Панчен ламы. Там предельно ясно о этом сказано, а именно, что разбирающийся йогин не увидит противоречий между прасангикой, дзогчен и махамудрой.

----------


## Роман С

> Это теперь пять, а мне на это тибетское политическое кокетство положить. Жентонг - это также прасангика, их, собственно, как вы знаете, делят на прасангику-рангтонг и прасангику-жентонг.


Нет . Такого деления не существует . Только рантонг .

----------


## Вантус

> Вы же как-то раз уже приводили тут определение "софистики". Разве это не диалектика?


Нет. Софистика - манипулирование намеренными логическими ошибками. Изобилующую таковыми ошибками прасангику следуют классифицировать именно как софистику. Позорное тибетское изобретение (индийская прасангика была не столь позорной в этом смысле).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это теперь пять, а мне на это тибетское политическое кокетство положить. Жентонг - это также прасангика, их, собственно, как вы знаете, делят на прасангику-рангтонг и прасангику-жентонг.


вообще-то Вантус, делят не прасангику, а собственно мадхьямаку.

----------


## Нико

> . Жентонг - это также прасангика


Вы уверены?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Есть текст Первого Панчен ламы. Там предельно ясно о этом сказано, а именно, что разбирающийся йогин не увидит противоречий между прасангикой, дзогчен и махамудрой.


вопрос авторитетных свидетельств? да?  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

> Если вы пишете о Е.С. Пятом Далай-ламе , с великим успехом практиковавшем Дзогчен Ньингма , то Дзогчен как раз и строится на воззрении Прасангики .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> вопрос авторитетных свидетельств? да?


В суть надо смотреть. Если авторитетные свидетельства для Вас мало что значат, тогда один выход только -- понять это на собственном опыте.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В суть надо смотреть. Если авторитетные свидетельства для Вас мало что значат, тогда один выход только -- понять это на собственном опыте.


Нико. Цонкапа не предлагал полагаться на авторитетное свидетельство (по крайней мере сразу). Вдобавок тот же Таранатха, да и Долпопа сотоварищи, прасангику не признавали высшим воззрением. и критиковали, также как многих учителей прасангики.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Нет . Такого деления не существует . Только рантонг .


Ох уж эти политики с их сказками...
Лет десять назад жетонг был прасангикой, но нынче, видать, уже не то.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ох уж эти политики с их сказками...
> Лет десять назад жетонг был прасангикой, но нынче, видать, уже не то.


Вантус. Жентонг как был учением о татхагатагарбхе, которое подвергалось критике со стороны прасангики ,так и осталось таким учением. Вдобавок учением, которое сам скептически относится к прасангике. Что-то  вы напутали. Может перепутали деление мадхьямаки на прсангику, сватантрику и пр.?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус. Жентонг как был учением о татхагатагарбхе, которое подвергалось критике со стороны прасангики ,так и осталось таким учением. Вдобавок учением, которое сам скептически относится к прасангике. Что-то  вы напутали. Может перепутали деление мадхьямаки на прсангику, сватантрику и пр.?


Не, когда Джонанг еще не выделили в отдельную школу, по политическим, видимо, соображениям ламы-начальники делили, я четко помню, прасангику на жентонг и рангтонг, типа, чтоб показать, что это подразделения внутри высшего воззрения. Теперь, я просмотрел, действительно делят мадхьямику на жентонг и рангтонг. Не важно, на самом деле.

----------

Legba (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Цонкапа не предлагал полагаться на авторитетное свидетельство (по крайней мере сразу). Вдобавок тот же Таранатха, да и Долпопа сотоварищи, прасангику не признавали высшим воззрением. и критиковали, также как многих учителей прасангики.


Если Вы читали сочинения ламы Цонкапы, то, наверное, имеете представление о том, что они все состоят из цитат индийских мастеров традиции Наланда. 
Я как-то больше доверяю Нагарджуне, Чандракирти, Асанге и Шантидеве. 
Если кому-то нравится Долпопа, это их выбор, в конце концов. У меня тут книжка интересная под рукой....

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если Вы читали сочинения ламы Цонкапы, то, наверное, имеете представление о том, что они все состоят из цитат индийских мастеров традиции Наланда. 
> Я как-то больше доверяю Нагарджуне, Чандракирти, Асанге и Шантидеве. 
> Если кому-то нравится Долпопа, это их выбор, в конце концов. У меня тут книжка интересная под рукой....


Ну так Нагарджуна придерживался не только рангтонга, к слову сказать. Впрочем сейчас опять свалимся в прогелугпинский холивар

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Если Вы читали сочинения ламы Цонкапы, то, наверное, имеете представление о том, что они все состоят из цитат индийских мастеров традиции Наланда. 
> Я как-то больше доверяю Нагарджуне, Чандракирти, Асанге и Шантидеве. 
> Если кому-то нравится Долпопа, это их выбор, в конце концов. У меня тут книжка интересная под рукой....


Рангтонг - это всецело тибетское изобретение. Толковать Нагарджуну можно по разному. А также Майтрею и Асангу можно истолковать в жентонговском ключе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все философские воззрения имеют как истину в своей основе, так и заблуждения, возникающие при их изучении. Поэтому каждая традиция помимо собственно воззрений имеет методику, обнаруживающую заблуждения и отбрасывающую их. 

Окончательная истина вне воззрений, но приближаясь к истине ум склоняется к одному из воззрений, уделяя внимания одному из аспектов и не уделяя внимания остальным. Поэтому есть воззрения пустоты этого момента (прекращение устремлений, освобождение от страданий), пустоты другого момента (прекращение жажды, постижение изменчивости) и всеобщей пустоты (прекращение неведения, постижение взаимной обусловленности возникновения и прекращения всех феноменов друг-другом).

Какое из этих воззрений высшее?

----------


## Нико

> Рангтонг - это всецело тибетское изобретение. Толковать Нагарджуну можно по разному. А также Майтрею и Асангу можно истолковать в жентонговском ключе.


А Вы с толкованиями Чандракирти знакомы?

----------


## Вантус

> А Вы с толкованиями Чандракирти знакомы?


С какими?

----------


## Нико

> Ну так Нагарджуна придерживался не только рангтонга, к слову сказать. Впрочем сейчас опять свалимся в прогелугпинский холивар


А чего ещё, к слову сказать, он придерживался? И при чём тут "прогелугпинский холивар"? Не надоело ещё делиться на школы, когда суть всё равно одна?

----------

Александр Кеосаян (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> С какими?


Ну, хотя бы, "Мадхьямика-аватара"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, хотя бы, "Мадхьямика-аватара"?


Так на нее кто только не ссылается, а трактуют по-разному.

----------

Legba (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Так на нее кто только не ссылается, а трактуют по-разному.


По-моему, лучше ламы Цонкапы ещё никто не трактовал. Это не фанатизьм.

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.10.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Конешно, лама Цонкапа прав с точки зрения того направления, которое создал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Конешно, лама Цонкапа прав с точки зрения того направления, которое создал.


Вы бы хоть изучили этот вопрос поподробнее.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (02.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020), Тензин Таши (01.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А чего ещё, к слову сказать, он придерживался? И при чём тут "прогелугпинский холивар"? Не надоело ещё делиться на школы, когда суть всё равно одна?


К слову сказать тексты, котоыре относятся к жентонгу также относятся и к Нагарджуне.
Глупо считать что он обязан был придерживаться только одного воззрения. 
Не надело навязывать всем Цонкапу как единственно правильного учителя? Это про деление на школы и особенности вашего направления.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Вы бы хоть изучили этот вопрос поподробнее.


Всегда поражаюсь как некоторые коллеги так легко  берутся судить о довольно сложных вещах. 
Межшкольная полемика велась веками между большими учёными. 
У нас ( сужу конечно по себе) довольно ограниченный доступ к информации. Основное препятствие конечно язык и "невключенность"
в тибетскую "академическую" среду. Многие ключевые тексты не переведены, а те которые переведены, переведены неидеально. 
Многие уже читают тексты в оригинале, но я не уверен что многие из них вполне обладают достаточным философским аппаратом.
Монахи в монастырях десятилетиями сидят и штудируют. 
По-моему по крайней мере довольно наивно говорить что Цонкапа нет "то", Прасангига не "сё".
Ну вот к примеру: у меня имеется некоторое представление о квантовой механике, но упаси меня участвовать и обсуждать её. Невозможно.

----------

SlavaR (02.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Не надело навязывать всем Цонкапу как единственно правильного учителя? Это про деление на школы и особенности вашего направления.


А кто навязывает? Вон досточтимые бханте гнут только свою линию, а я, например, хочу найти точки соприкосновения между ПК и СК. Кроме того, мой коренной Гуру был держателем традиции Джонанг, помимо всего прочего, и я имею отношение к Другпа Кагью и линии Сакья. Т.е. больше склоняюсь к Риме, только вот никто мне не может запретить считать Ламу Цонкапу и и Его Святейшество Далай-ламу совершенными учителями. По-моему, это не деление на школы.

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Всегда поражаюсь как некоторые коллеги так легко  берутся судить о довольно сложных вещах. 
> Межшкольная полемика велась веками между большими учёными. 
> ****************************************************************************
> По-моему по крайней мере довольно наивно говорить что Цонкапа нет "то", Прасангига не "сё".
> Ну вот к примеру: у меня имеется некоторое представление о квантовой механике, но упаси меня участвовать и обсуждать её. Невозможно.


Полностью согласен, предлагаю скинуться всем форумом и отлить эти слова золотом.

Вместо "Цонкапа" можно подставить имя любого из авторитетных буддийских Учителей. 
Я придерживаюсь традиции Гелуг и не скажу "Цонкапа не то" или "Далай-лама не то", но критиковать лидеров других традиций буддизма считаю не менее глупым. 
Прежде чем критиковать великого Цонкапу попробуйте его понять. Не создать себе иллюзию понимания, а именно понять. Наверняка еще задолго до завершения процесса понимания желание выискивать "ошибки" отпадет навсегда.

----------

Нико (02.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Иж, чего захотели - понять Цонкапу :Big Grin: 

тут и пробовать нечего - это нам большинству не под силу. Надо просто по крохам нарабатывать собственный потенциал. Тогда и не будет возникать таких споров. Мы не циклимся на Цонкапе. Хотя на нем стоит зациклиться. Это наш Учитель. От простого к сложному.

----------

Нико (02.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По-моему, лучше ламы Цонкапы ещё никто не трактовал. Это не фанатизьм.





> Не надоело ещё делиться на школы, когда суть всё равно одна?


Так и переставайте первые делиться на школы. Переставайте считать, что лучше ламы Цонкапы никто ничего не трактовал. А мы потом быстренько подтянемся  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (02.10.2012), Дхармананда (02.10.2012), Карма Палджор (02.10.2012)

----------


## Роман С

> с какихэто пор дзогчен стал прасангикой? факты в студию.


Во-первых Дзогчен это одно из Учений тибетской буддийской школы Ньингма . А все четыре тибетских школы следуют Прасангике как конечному воззрению . 
Во-вторых Дзогчен это одно из Учений Махаунуттарайога-тантры , которая может опираться только на философские школы Махаяны :Читтаматру и Мадхьямику . Лучше всего на высший раздел Мадхьямики -  Прасангику . А вы видимо отрицаете саму возможность практики Дзогчен на основе Прасангики ?

----------


## Роман С

> Всегда поражаюсь как некоторые коллеги так легко  берутся судить о довольно сложных вещах. 
> Межшкольная полемика велась веками между большими учёными. 
> У нас ( сужу конечно по себе) довольно ограниченный доступ к информации. Основное препятствие конечно язык и "невключенность"
> в тибетскую "академическую" среду. Многие ключевые тексты не переведены, а те которые переведены, переведены неидеально. 
> Многие уже читают тексты в оригинале, но я не уверен что многие из них вполне обладают достаточным философским аппаратом.
> Монахи в монастырях десятилетиями сидят и штудируют. 
> По-моему по крайней мере довольно наивно говорить что Цонкапа нет "то", Прасангига не "сё".
> Ну вот к примеру: у меня имеется некоторое представление о квантовой механике, но упаси меня участвовать и обсуждать её. Невозможно.


В целом вы правы . 

Есть однако и выход . Мы можем опираться на свою логику . Спор рантонг-жентонг бесплоден в виде "мы правы  , потому что это наше воззрение" . Нужно дискутировать с опорой на факты : каковы объекты отрицания Читтаматры(жентонг) и Прасангики(рантонг) ? В Прасангике отрицается существование со своей собственной стороны , помимо простого обозначения мыслью . В Читтаматре отрицается сущностное различие субъекта и объекта , а также независимое субстанциональное существование личности.
Оцените пожалуйста эти объекты отрицания , какой из них полнее и точнее .

----------


## Sadhak

> По-моему по крайней мере довольно наивно говорить что Цонкапа нет "то", Прасангига не "сё".
>  Ну вот к примеру: у меня имеется некоторое представление о квантовой механике, но упаси меня участвовать и обсуждать её. Невозможно.


Если сидеть на ..месте ровно, то лучше не будет, ибо даже пока просто пишешь с серьезным видом уже что-то начинаешь понимать лучше. Путь такая полемика будет наивной, дилетанской и вообще нелепой, но это прежде всего инструмент улучшения хотя бы собственного понимания даже без претензии донести свою мысль до оппонента  :Smilie: . Конечно можно сидеть надувая щеки с многозначительным видом говорящим о грядущем прозрении в глубины мудрости, но я сильно сомневаюсь что таковая сможет проявиться в уме не истерзанным мыслями, сомнениями и изобретенными собственными аргументами. Если стремиться сохранить лицо и изредка не пугать собеседников пусть чаще глупыми, но искренними и собственными концептуальными "блюдами", то что толкового может свариться в ничтожной кухонке собственного ума? Где мы можем еще все это обсудить? У всех есть доступный учитель который бы мог вынести весь этот неофитский бред? Зачем тогда те же монахи годами оттачивают искусство диспута? Или они сразу умными и знающими рождаются чтобы всякую пургу не гнать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Во-первых Дзогчен это одно из Учений тибетской буддийской школы Ньингма . А все четыре тибетских школы следуют Прасангике как конечному воззрению .


Ошибка. И причём не одна. Во-первых, дзогчен появился ранее, чем появилась Ньингма. Во-вторых в Кагью, Ньингма и Джонанг следуют как прасангике, так и жентонгу. Извините, но вы не в теме. 




> Во-вторых Дзогчен это одно из Учений Махаунуттарайога-тантры , которая может опираться только на философские школы Махаяны :Читтаматру и Мадхьямику . Лучше всего на высший раздел Мадхьямики -  Прасангику . А вы видимо отрицаете саму возможность практики Дзогчен на основе Прасангики ?


И с чего вы решили, что дзогчен относится к учениям аннутарайога-тантр (таже тантра Калачакры например с точки зрения ньингма будет скорее относится к маха-йога тантре, но не ати)? Впрочем если приводите утверждение, то пытайтесь его обосновать. На основании коренных текстов только, а не лекций и пр. Лекции, слухи и т.п. - не интересуют. С точки зрения дзогчен махаяна максимум подходит для лиц со средними способностями, если не ниже. И для них же и читтаматра, мадхьямака и пр. А что касается прасангики (уже который раз говорю, можно начинать читать что вам пишут), то она не считается высшим воззрением в некоторых школах тибетского буддизма. В частности в джонанг. Также как випашьяна в гелуг с точки зрения джонанг випашьяной особо тоже не считается. Это здесь уже упоминалось на бф.

----------

Vidyadhara (02.10.2012), Wyrd (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Так и переставайте первые делиться на школы. Переставайте считать, что лучше ламы Цонкапы никто ничего не трактовал. А мы потом быстренько подтянемся


Вероятно, для начала следовало бы перестать «перекладывать с больной головы на здоровую». Полагаю я выражу мнение большинства последователей Гелуг присутствующих на форуме, если скажу, что для нас одинаково ценны все тибетские буддийский традиции и мастера.




> На основании коренных текстов только, а не лекций и пр. Лекции, слухи и т.п. - не интересуют.


Карма, уже не первый раз замечаю Ваше пренебрежительное отношение к материалам, не являющимися коренными текстами. По логике вещей чтобы занимать такую позицию необходимо быть специалистом в области коренных текстов и иметь ясное их понимание. Позвольте полюбопытствовать, причисляете ли вы себя к такому кругу специалистов с ясным пониманием, и если «да», то на каком собственно основании?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Карма, уже не первый раз замечаю Ваше пренебрежительное отношение к материалам, не являющимися коренными текстами. По логике вещей чтобы занимать такую позицию необходимо быть специалистом в области коренных текстов и иметь ясное их понимание. Позвольте полюбопытствовать, причисляете ли вы себя к такому кругу специалистов с ясным пониманием и если «да», то на каком основании?


Я не в первый раз замечаю, как здесь игнорируются как раз коренные тексты, а понимание полагается в основном на лекции, но не на сутры и тантры. И даже если полагаются на лекции, то находят в них подчас странные высказывания, которые не могут подтвердить или доказать (кроме ссылки на лекции без указания более ранних источников). Зачем вам знать остальное? Не время и не место обсуждать мою личность. Хотите пообсуждать - либо в личку, либо ко мне на сайт. Там и поговорим. Еще можно и где-нибудь в чате на просторах сети. Личная переписка в любой теме как-то не приветствуется (против местных правил)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Я не в первый раз замечаю, как здесь игнорируются как раз коренные тексты, а понимание полагается в основном на лекции, но не на сутры и тантры. И даже если полагаются на лекции, то находят в них подчас странные высказывания, которые не могут подтвердить или доказать (кроме ссылки на лекции без указания более ранних источников). Зачем вам знать остальное? Не время и не место обсуждать мою личность. Хотите пообсуждать - либо в личку, либо ко мне на сайт. Там и поговорим. Еще можно и где-нибудь в чате на просторах сети. Личная переписка в любой теме как-то не приветствуется (против местных правил)


Видите ли, Карма, то, что Вы называете «игнорированием коренных текстов, сутр и тантр» а также то, что участники форума в большей степени ссылаются на комментарии и лекции учителей, объяснить довольно просто. Это объясняется отсутствием у большинства участников соответствующего образования и навыков, которые позволили бы безошибочно понимать смысл коренных текстов, сутр и тантр. Поэтому, естественным образом мы ссылаемся на комментарии и лекции учителей, которые по нашему разумению обладают знаниями, опытом и навыками, позволяющими прояснять глубокий смысл заповеданного Буддой.

 А вот что Вам позволяет с пренебрежением относиться к комментариям и лекциям учителей, как правило, имеющих высокий уровень знаний и опыта – остаётся загадкой. Именно поэтому и возник мой вопрос. Поскольку в случае отсутствия у Вас знаний и опыта соответствующего уровня, вся ваша критика представляется крайне неубедительной, мягко говоря.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вот что Вам позволяет с пренебрежением относиться к комментариям и лекциям учителей, как правило, имеющих высокий уровень знаний и опыта – остаётся загадкой. Именно поэтому и возник мой вопрос. Поскольку в случае отсутствия у Вас знаний и опыта соответствующего уровня, вся ваша критика представляется крайне неубедительной, мягко говоря.


*Напомнить что личную переписку в теме*? Или вы считаете что это проблемы мои или кого-то еще, что многие участники форума даже просто не читают переводы коренных текстов, коих сейчас достаточно можно отыскать? Не стоит пытаться оправдать собственную лень. Те, кто действительно чего-то хочет - этого добиваются так или иначе. А насчет высокого знания учителей... учителя в любом случае надо проверять. Известность, авторитет и пр. - должны проходить проверку. что будет если вы однажды увидите что то или иное перечисление учений - было ошибочным? Или скажем что тот или иной довод, представленный в одной из школ - не соответствует текстам? ЧННР достаточно часто говорил, что комментарии могут быть написаны пусть и ламами или геше ,но не обладающими способностью к хорошему пониманию, а потому привносящими ошибочное понимание. Цепляться за титул? Цепляйтесь, но это смешно. Также как говорить что тот или иной вид воззрения является высшим для всех, поскольку является высшим в одной из школ. И это при отсутствии знания о других школах.

Еще раз повторяю, что личная переписка в любой теме вступает в противоречие с местными правилами. Хотите поговорить - варианты предложил. Дальше в этой теме отвечать не стану

----------

Дхармананда (02.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вероятно, для начала следовало бы перестать «перекладывать с больной головы на здоровую». Полагаю я выражу мнение большинства последователей Гелуг присутствующих на форуме, если скажу, что для нас одинаково ценны все тибетские буддийский традиции и мастера


Хорошо, если так, но из цитат _большинства последователей Гелуг, присутствующих на форуме_, пока что видно обратное  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (02.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (02.10.2012), Карма Палджор (02.10.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Поскольку в случае отсутствия у Вас знаний и опыта соответствующего уровня, вся ваша критика представляется крайне неубедительной, мягко говоря.


аргумент "сперва добейся"
прекрасно, просто прекрасно  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну, хотя бы, "Мадхьямика-аватара"?


Если бы вы затруднили бы себя пройти по ссылке, то увидели бы, как я привожу софизмы из этого кладезя паралогизмов. А также придумываю свои шедевры, типа софизма "ластоногий", черпая там вдохновение.

----------


## Вантус

> Всегда поражаюсь как некоторые коллеги так легко  берутся судить о довольно сложных вещах. 
> Межшкольная полемика велась веками между большими учёными. 
> У нас ( сужу конечно по себе) довольно ограниченный доступ к информации. Основное препятствие конечно язык и "невключенность"
> в тибетскую "академическую" среду. Многие ключевые тексты не переведены, а те которые переведены, переведены неидеально. 
> Многие уже читают тексты в оригинале, но я не уверен что многие из них вполне обладают достаточным философским аппаратом.
> Монахи в монастырях десятилетиями сидят и штудируют. 
> По-моему по крайней мере довольно наивно говорить что Цонкапа нет "то", Прасангига не "сё".
> Ну вот к примеру: у меня имеется некоторое представление о квантовой механике, но упаси меня участвовать и обсуждать её. Невозможно.


Всякий человек (даже студент физфака с похмелья) может обсуждать квантовую механику, там все просто, ибо обсуждение ведется простым и ясным языком математики. Не стоит тибетское софистическое словоблудие равнять с понятными вещами.

----------


## Wyrd

> Среди последователей мадхьямаки есть две [школы] — последователи обычной мадхьямаки и последователи великой мадхьямаки.
> Из [этих] двух, общая мадхьямака известна в Тибете как «пустота собой». И в Индии, и в Тибете последователи её известны как «говорящие об отсутствии сущности». Учителями данного направления были Буддха-палита, Бхава-вивека, Вимукта-сена, Шанта-ракшита вместе со своими последователями. И хотя среди их философских воззрений присутствует множество несоответствий, но все соответствуют друг другу в некоторой степени.
> 
> ...
> 
> Последователи читтаматры и мадхьямаки, что говорят о пустоте Я, никоим образом не устанавливают в своих традициях сокровенную сущность Благошествующих и не устанавливают как абсолютный уровень присущую изначальную мудрость, самоосознавание, освещающее самое себя. И поскольку *они никоим образом не постигают эту природу, то у древних учителей и не существовало опровержений для «пустоты другого»*. И хотя позднейшими последователями приводилась возможность опровержения, но неадекватно понятые ключевые моменты философской системы «пустоты другого», препятствовали возникновению таких воззрений в прошлом.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


надеюсь, мнение Таранатхи вам тоже важно)

----------

Карма Палджор (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Есть текст Первого Панчен ламы. Там предельно ясно о этом сказано, а именно, что разбирающийся йогин не увидит противоречий между прасангикой, дзогчен и махамудрой.


Но там не сказано о том, что дзогчен базируется на прасангике. И вообще если имеется в виду вот эта цитата (см. ниже), то там говорится о мадхьямаке, а не о прасангике.

_Дзогчен, махамудра, мадхьямака, ламдрэ, чод, шидже и т.д. являются различными названиями но если их исследует опытный йогин, окажется что они ведут к одной и той же реализации._

Как видно из цитаты первого Панчен Ламы, речь здесь не идет о том, что между этими учениями нет разницы или что упаси боже, дзогчен основывается на прасангике, а говорится только о том, что все вышеперечисленные учения ведут к одному и тому же плоду.

----------

Карма Палджор (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> *Напомнить что личную переписку в теме*? Или вы считаете что это проблемы мои или кого-то еще, что многие участники форума даже просто не читают переводы коренных текстов, коих сейчас достаточно можно отыскать? Не стоит пытаться оправдать собственную лень. Те, кто действительно чего-то хочет - этого добиваются так или иначе.


Карма, личная переписка не при чём. В рамках данной темы Вы в очередной раз публично и безосновательно выразили своё пренебрежение к комментариям и лекциям учителей, что и положило начало данной дискуссии. В противном случае личной перепиской можно считать любую форму диалога между двумя участниками в рамках этой или любой другой темы.

Повторюсь, чтобы осуждать кого-то необходимо как минимум самому быть лишённым подобных изъянов. Каких-либо свидетельств в пользу Вашей компетентности в области изучения коренных текстов и ясности их понимания мы так и не увидели. 




> А насчет высокого знания учителей... учителя в любом случае надо проверять. Известность, авторитет и пр. - должны проходить проверку. что будет если вы однажды увидите что то или иное перечисление учений - было ошибочным? Или скажем что тот или иной довод, представленный в одной из школ - не соответствует текстам? ЧННР достаточно часто говорил, что комментарии могут быть написаны пусть и ламами или геше ,но не обладающими способностью к хорошему пониманию, а потому привносящими ошибочное понимание.


В системе тибетского традиционного буддийского образования, и в частности в Гелуг, знания тщательно проверяются посредством соответствующих экзаменов, на основании чего и присуждается та или иная учёная степень, опыт же ряда великих тибетских учёных и мастеров прямо указывает на то, что все эти традиции имеют в конечном итоге одну общую цель: все они учат различным способам достижения Пробуждения, поэтому очень важно сохранять беспристрастность в отношении тибетских буддийских традиций. 

С Вашей стороны довольно странно и невероятно непоследовательно получить в качестве весомого довода вольную цитату Чогъяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, учитывая, что Вы не приемлите в качестве авторитетного источника даже комментарии уровня «Ламрим Ченмо» и пр.




> Цепляться за титул? Цепляйтесь, но это смешно. Также как говорить что тот или иной вид воззрения является высшим для всех, поскольку является высшим в одной из школ. И это при отсутствии знания о других школах.


Во-первых, титул–титулу рознь. Если основанием титула является успешный результат тщательной и последовательной академической проверки, то в этом нет совершенного ничего сомнительного. Во-вторых, как я уже заметил, каких-либо подтверждение Вашей личной компетентности и высокого уровня знаний или полученных навыков мы так и не получили, в связи с чем крайне неочевидны основания, позволяющие Вам выдвигать столь противоречивые и спорные тезисы.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> аргумент "сперва добейся"
> прекрасно, просто прекрасно


Добиться всё-же придётся, если присутствует неуёмное желание критиковать учителей уровня Чже Цонкапы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> с каких это пор дзогчен стал прасангикой? факты в студию.


Можно еще спросить, почему наша позиция приемлема для школы прасангики-мадхьямаки и не вступает с ней в противоречие? [Потому что мы] не отвергаем «просто явления» (snang tsam), но отвергаем утверждение об их истинном самобытии. Наставник Нагарджуна сказал:

Не отрицаем [видимость] самих явлений (snang nyid),
Но отказываемся считать их истинно сущими (bden par rtog pa).

Лонгченпа. _Семньи нгельсо_

----------

Wyrd (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Во-первых, титул–титулу рознь. Если основанием титула является успешный результат тщательной и последовательной академической проверки, то в этом нет совершенного ничего сомнительного. Во-вторых, как я уже заметил, каких-либо подтверждение Вашей личной компетентности и высокого уровня знаний или полученных навыков мы так и не получили, в связи с чем крайне неочевидны основания, позволяющие Вам выдвигать столь противоречивые и спорные тезисы.


*Истерический смех* По счастью, в сети ходит немало Цыбикова (благо, что он в PD по возрасту) и мы можем прочитать там про "тщательную проверку":



> Справедливость требует сказать, что монастырские общины заботятся не столько об образовании своих членов, сколько о хлебе насущном. Поэтому всякие почести и ученые степени даются только тем, кто сделает общине пожертвование натурой или деньгами; все значительные должности также обложены обязательной раздачей пожертвований членам общины. Самый главный приток пожертвований исходит от перерожденцев, т. е. воплощенцев души какого-нибудь предшественника. Чьим бы воплощением он ни был, он в общине признается таковым лишь по совершении известной раздачи денег и кушаний, и сколько бы образован ни был монах, он не получит ученой степени, пока не сделает пожертвований. Следовательно, добродетель и ученость там измеряются количеством пожертвований на монастырские общины.

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Но на самом деле все, конечно, гораздо сложнее. Вот Берзин, например, говорит о Non-gelug Prasangika как об отличной от гелугпинской.
Да и Лонгченпа, похоже, полемизирует именно с прасангикой, похожей на гелугпинскую (которой в его время, конечно, как таковой еще не существовало). Перед приведенным пассажем  есть другой, где он говорит:

Что касается [некоторых] последователей мадхьямаки, ... ум оказывается [у них исключительно] внутренним [фактором], не существующим во вне, а явления — внешними объектами, которые возникают в различных органах чувств и анализируются разумом как пребывающие внутри. Если же явления остаются снаружи, то либо сознание единого живого существа должно разорваться на две части, [165] либо он сам должен превратиться в неживую материю , и так далее — [можно указать] еще множество подобных несуразностей.
_Там же_

А свою систему он называет маха-мадхьямакой (которую Далай-лама, кстати, порой поругивает). Короче, дуд ногу сломит во всем этом разобраться )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> *Истерический смех* По счастью, в сети ходит немало Цыбикова (благо, что он в PD по возрасту) и мы можем прочитать там про "тщательную проверку":


Полагаю, если бы всё было исключительно так, как это описывает Цыбиков, то никакой Дхармы бы уже давным-давно не существовало. Благо действительное положение вещей свидетельствует об обратном.

Более того, по данной теме лично мне гораздо в большей степени импонируют работы непосредственных носителей традиции.

----------


## Вантус

> Полагаю, если бы всё было исключительно так, как это описывает Цыбиков, то никакой Дхармы бы уже давным-давно не существовало. Благо действительное положение вещей свидетельствует об обратном.


Т.е. вы не хотите обращать внимание на источники, вступающие в противоречие с вашими взглядами? А Цыбиков-то подостоверней будет, ибо не связан корпоративными путами. К тому же, Дхармы и так практически не существует. Существуют тибетские общаги с некоторым закосом под Дхарму, в которых иногда встречаются некоторое количество ученых.

----------

Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Т.е. вы не хотите обращать внимание на источники, вступающие в противоречие с вашими взглядами? А Цыбиков-то подостоверней будет, ибо не связан корпоративными путами. К тому же, Дхармы и так практически не существует. Существуют тибетские общаги с некоторым закосом под Дхарму, в которых иногда встречаются некоторое количество ученых.


Категория «корпоративные путы» в данном случае не представляется мне приемлемой. Никто не против того, чтобы Вы имели собственное мнение.

----------


## Вантус

> Добиться всё-же придётся, если присутствует неуёмное желание критиковать учителей уровня Чже Цонкапы.


Все же, как это забавно. Любой человек, изучивший на досуге вузовский учебник, скажем, по физике и обладающей толикой логики, может обсуждать и критиковать любую работу на эту тему, без всякой лицензии, и порой его критика будет вполне обоснована. А тут надо покупать право на критику?




> Скромные доходы семьи не позволили Майклу окончить даже среднюю школу, с тринадцати лет он начал работать как поставщик книг и газет, а затем в возрасте 14 лет пошёл работать в книжную лавку, где обучался и переплётному ремеслу. Семь лет работы в мастерской на улице Блэндфорд стали для юноши и годами напряженного самообразования. Всё это время Фарадей упорно занимался — он с упоением читал все переплетаемые им научные труды по физике и химии, а также статьи из «Британской энциклопедии», повторял в устроенной им домашней лаборатории эксперименты, описанные в книгах, на самодельных электростатических приборах. 
> ...
> Майкл Фараде́й[1] (22 сентября 1791 — 25 августа 1867) — английский физик, химик и физико-химик, основоположник учения об электромагнитном поле, член Лондонского королевского общества (1824).

----------

Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А свою систему он называет маха-мадхьямакой (которую Далай-лама, кстати, порой поругивает). Короче, дуд ногу сломи во всем этом разобраться )))


Далай-лама ДОВОЛЬНО ЧАСТО даёт учения по Семньи ньелсо. И часто ссылается на Лонгченпу. Вот сегодня тоже, например.

----------


## Вантус

Рекомендую перечитать темку про потерянных тулков, *Нико*.

----------

Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Далай-лама ДОВОЛЬНО ЧАСТО даёт учения по Семньи ньелсо. И часто ссылается на Лонгченпу. Вот сегодня тоже, например.


Ну да, он не настоящую маха-мадхьямаку ругает, конечно, а ложное ее понимание:

Однако некоторые системы тибетской буддийской философии, также использующие понятие пустота от иного не содержат такого понимания сочетания учений второго и третьего циклов. Хотя они и считают сутры Праджняпарамиты выражением учений «второго поворота», но утверждают, что главная цель содержащихся в них проповедей состоит в том, чтобы помочь людям выйти за пределы своего чисто интеллектуального понимания реальности. И поскольку, по их мнению, в этих сутрах не содержится описания того, каким образом на самом деле существуют все феномены, они считают учения «второго поворота» подлежащими интерпретации и ведущими к содержащемуся в учениях «третьего поворота» подлинному воззрению на основе понятия об уме ясного света. Они учат, что проповеданное в «третьем повороте» исходит из медитативного опыта, тогда как проповеди «второго поворота» служат устранению ложных ментальных конструкций. Определенную таким образом позицию учений «второго поворота» они соотносят с Прасангикой-мадхьямакой, тогда как учения «третьего поворота» о пустоте от иного называют Маха-мадхьямакой, или Великой мадхьямакой.
Хотя такое представление о пустоте от иного коренным образом отличается от воззрения Читтаматры, в них используется одни и те же термины, но в разном значении. Среди трех типов феноменов существуют так называемые зависимые, или зависящие от другого феномены, которые являются целиком концептуальными, или полностью воображаемыми явлениями, составляющими относительный уровень реальности и лишенными самобытия. Их возникновение обусловлено неведением, первым звеном двенадцатиричной цепи зависимого возникновения. С другой стороны, понятие полностью установленные феномены относится к уму ясного света, который пуст в том смысле, что в нем отсутствуют зависимые, номинально существующие явления; иначе говоря, он пуст от такого зависимого, или зависящего от наименований, бытия. Такие феномены и входят, по их мнению, в понятие «пустой от иного», а поскольку в основе их возникновения не лежит неведение, они находятся вне сферы зависимого возникновения.
Некоторые их тех, кто определяет смысл учений второго и третьего поворотов колеса Дхармы вышеописанным способом, полностью игнорируют учения второго поворота, и считают, что в учениях третьего поворота, помимо природы будды, говорится о том, что некоторые феномены полностью не существуют, а некоторые существуют подлинно и независимо. Они понимают отсутствие самобытия, или пустоту от себя, проповеданную в сутрах Праджняпарамиты, как полное небытие, видя в них утверждение полного нигилизма. Следовательно, относительные, зависимые феномены, будучи «пустыми от себя», по их мнению, совершенно не существуют, также как и образуемый ими относительный уровень реальности. С другой стороны, полностью установленные феномены, лишенные двух других видов (как зависимого, так и номинального) бытия, оказываются также лишены своего образа существования. Поэтому полностью установленные феномены (имеется в виду ум ясного света) представляющие собой трансцендентные явления и образующие абсолютный уровень реальности, или глубочайший уровень истины, оказываются не лишенными самобытия. Тогда и «пустые-от-иного» феномены также окажутся лишенными пустоты от себя.
Такие представления являются низшим, абсолютно ложным воззрением относительно пустоты от иного. Многие высокообразованные и опытные учителя школ Сакья, Кагью, Гелуг и Ньингма отвергали эти воззрения. Считая пустоту от самобытия эквивалентом полного несуществования, а зависимое возникновение — возникновением в зависимости от неведения, и полагая, что полностью установленный ум ясного света, будучи «пустым от иного» лишен как отсутствия самобытия, так и зависимого возникновения, они вынуждены признавать этот ум ясного света существующим подлинно и независимо, в силу собственных характеристик, объективно. По их мнению, он лишен не только возникновения в зависимости от неведения, но также зависимого возникновения в силу ментального обозначения.
Такие воззрения, очевидно, находятся в полном противоречии с объяснениями Нагарджуны. В основе своей они противоречат сутрам.

Далай-лама. Махамудра гелуг-кагью Первого Панчен-ламы.

----------

Нико (02.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, у Пабонгки в ламриме говорится, что Панчен-лама разработал свою махамудру гелуг-кагью в русле воззрений, изложенных в Среднем ламриме Цонкапы.
Это тебе на заметку, Нико.
Трудись )))))

----------


## Legba

Хотелось бы сделать несколько технических замечаний.
1. Страшно сказать, но Шарипутра, Маудгальяна и множество других архатов и бодхисаттв достигли реализации *до* возникновения самого термина Мадхьямика.
2. Никто (к счастью) не отрицает факт, что можно достичь реализации опираясь не то, что на жентонг но даже на читтаматру.
3. *Весь* корпус тибетской философии опирается на индийские источники - не столь многочисленные, как можно было бы подумать.
4. Я, возможно, скажу страшную крамолу.)) У Прасангки, "неутверждающего воззрения", есть одно несомненное достоинство - это крайне выгодная позиция для философского диспута.
Т.е. у Прасангики есть совершенно определенная *техническая* функция.
5. С сожалением нужно признать, что в Тибете институт философского диспута выродился в довольно странную формальность. Просто потому, что дискутировать было, по большому счету, не с кем. Современный Геше не в состоянии, на самом деле, дискутировать с христианином (или даже адвайтистом). Поскольку все его сведения о тиртиках устарели более, чем на 1000 лет.
6. В подобных условиях сложно всерьез говорить о достоинствах Прасангики. Свою функцию инструмента в диспуте она утратила, а монополии как инструмент, приводящий к реализации, никогда и не имела.

Извините, если что.

----------

Alex (03.10.2012), Wyrd (02.10.2012), Вантус (02.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.10.2012), Дхармананда (02.10.2012), Ондрий (02.10.2012), Сергей Хос (02.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. у Прасангики есть совершенно определенная *техническая* функция.


Цонкапа, кстати, обосновывает в Ламриме, почему его система есть прасанга, хотя он и пользуется "собственным аргументом". Но к стыду своему я сколько не читал, так и не смог этого понять. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Хотелось бы сделать несколько технических замечаний.
> 1. Страшно сказать, но Шарипутра, Маудгальяна и множество других архатов и бодхисаттв достигли реализации *до* возникновения самого термина Мадхьямика.
> 2. Никто (к счастью) не отрицает факт, что можно достичь реализации опираясь не то, что на жентонг но даже на читтаматру.
> 3. *Весь* корпус тибетской философии опирается на индийские источники - не столь многочисленные, как можно было бы подумать.
> 4. Я, возможно, скажу страшную крамолу.)) У Прасангки, "неутверждающего воззрения", есть одно несомненное достоинство - это крайне выгодная позиция для философского диспута.
> Т.е. у Прасангики есть совершенно определенная *техническая* функция.
> 5. С сожалением нужно признать, что в Тибете институт философского диспута выродился в довольно странную формальность. Просто потому, что дискутировать было, по большому счету, не с кем. Современный Геше не в состоянии, на самом деле, дискутировать с христианином (или даже адвайтистом). Поскольку все его сведения о тиртиках устарели более, чем на 1000 лет.
> 6. В подобных условиях сложно всерьез говорить о достоинствах Прасангики. Свою функцию инструмента в диспуте она утратила, а монополии как инструмент, приводящий к реализации, никогда и не имела.
> 
> Извините, если что.


Как раз сегодня Его Святейшество говорил о том, что раньше в древней Индии индийские мастера писали свои трактаты в стиле диспутов в небуддийскими оппонентами. Потом, в Тибете, возник другой стиль философских сочинений, т.к. "не с кем было спорить". Это в общем говоря. ) А теперь, по словам Далай-ламы, нужно опять вернуться к изначальному стилю, т.к. буддисты вполне могут и даже должны вести конструктивные диалоги или диспуты с последователями других религий. Не знаю, говорит ли это Вам о чём-то или нет. И вообще, никаких обид нет, пусть каждый следует своим путём. )))) Как или если может.

----------

Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, у Пабонгки в ламриме говорится, что Панчен-лама разработал свою махамудру гелуг-кагью в русле воззрений, изложенных в Среднем ламриме Цонкапы.
> Это тебе на заметку, Нико.
> Трудись )))))


Я, в принципе, это и подозревала. )))

----------


## Legba

> А теперь, по словам Далай-ламы, нужно опять вернуться к изначальному стилю, т.к. буддисты вполне *могут и даже должны вести конструктивные диалоги или диспуты с последователями других религий.* Не знаю, говорит ли это Вам о чём-то или нет.


Вот это - хорошо бы. Только верится мне в реальность подобного диалога с большим трудом.
Поскольку для этого, после получения звания геше/кхенпо, нужно снова сесть за парту - 
и начать читать западную философию, от Демокрита до Дерриды. 
Попутно делая малоприятные открытия - вроде того, что картина мира у греков в -5 веке была несколько адекватнее,
или что Фома Аквинский доказывал существование Бога Творца пр помощи тех же аргументов,
которые Нагарджуна использовал для доказательства его несуществования.
Это может породить, мне кажется, некоторый когнитивный диссонанс.
Да и заканчиваться такое образование будет ближе к 50 годам)))

----------

Wyrd (02.10.2012), Ондрий (02.10.2012), Сергей Хос (02.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 4. Я, возможно, скажу страшную крамолу.)) У Прасангки, "неутверждающего воззрения", есть одно несомненное достоинство - это крайне выгодная позиция для философского диспута.
> Т.е. у Прасангики есть совершенно определенная *техническая* функция.


Притом очень хорошая. Именно в этом ключе мадхъямака прасангика великолепный инструмент. Я его основами при дискуссиях с христианами всегда пользовался. Эффект - отличный.

----------

Legba (02.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.10.2012), Дхармананда (02.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

И Шанкарачарью с Абхинавагуптой не забыть, да.

----------

Alex (03.10.2012), Legba (02.10.2012), Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Притом очень хорошая. Именно в этом ключе мадхъямака прасангика великолепный инструмент. Я его основами при дискуссиях с христианами всегда пользовался. Эффект - отличный.


Бханте, не гоже использовать софизмы. Софизмы - это ложь, а лгать бхикшу не должен.

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, не гоже использовать софизмы. Софизмы - это ложь, а лгать бхикшу не должен.


Почему софизмы? Я говорю о неутверждающем отрицании.
Например, как объяснить христианам, что такое Ниббана? Обычно через неутверждающее отрицание и приходится (по сути, через апофатику).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Софизмы - это ложь


То, что вы называете софизмом есть простое указание на факт внутренней противоречивости всякого рассудочного суждения, касающегося метафизических предметов.
Противоречивость эта состоит в том, что любой такое суждение, внешне выглядящее доказательным, содержит в себе недоказанную скрытую предпосылку.
Указание оппоненту на ее наличие и есть прасанга.

----------


## Нико

> Бханте, не гоже использовать софизмы. Софизмы - это ложь, а лгать бхикшу не должен.


С какого перепугу Вы называете прасангу софистикой? Если она построена на ложных выводах, докажите это, что ль.

----------


## Вантус

> То, что вы называете софизмом есть простое указание на факт внутренней противоречивости всякого рассудочного суждения, касающегося метафизических предметов.
> Противоречивость эта состоит в том, что любой такое суждение, внешне выглядящее доказательным, содержит в себе недоказанную скрытую предпосылку.
> Указание оппоненту на ее наличие и есть прасанга.


См. софизм "ластоногий". Я софизмы от получения противоречия хорошо отличаю, будьте уверены.

----------

Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да и заканчиваться такое образование будет ближе к 50 годам)))


Через пару-тройку воплощений - гораздо быстрее. В принципе возможно появление особых тулку, отродясь знающих западную философию. ))))
Кстати, я слыхал, что Кармапа (не помню который, я их путаю) уже приступил к изучению.

----------

Legba (02.10.2012), Wyrd (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> С какого перепугу Вы называете прасангу софистикой? Если она построена на ложных выводах, докажите это, что ль.


Я вам высылал ссылку на целую тему, где этих доказательств - очень много. *До* даже учебник по ньяе нашел там.

----------


## Legba

Прасангику можно считать софистикой не столько по форме, сколько по *функции*.
"Софистами", собственно, звали учителей философии, обучающих (за деньги) приемам дискуссии - 
для вполне *утилитарных* целей - выступлений в суде. Индусы не были такими сутягами, как афиняне - 
и предпочитали философские диспуты. Но целеполагание сходное - выиграть спор.

----------

Топпер- (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Иж, чего захотели - понять Цонкапу
> 
> тут и пробовать нечего - это нам большинству не под силу.


Если говорить про "прямо сейчас" - то не под силу никому. А в далеком будушем - доступно для каждого. Этим вообщем-то как я предполагаю все мы и занимаемся - пытаемся понять своих Учителей которых мы выбрали для себя как проводников Учения.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Сообщение от Tenzin Tashi:
> По-моему по крайней мере довольно наивно говорить что Цонкапа нет "то", Прасангига не "сё".
>  Ну вот к примеру: у меня имеется некоторое представление о квантовой механике, но упаси меня участвовать и обсуждать её. Невозможно.





> В целом вы правы . 
> Есть однако и выход . Мы можем опираться на свою логику .


В том-то и беда - дискутировать на серьезные научные темы желающих всегда мало, псевдофилософское словоблудие разводить - только кликни. Каждый знает где Цонкапа был неточен или конкретно неправ, Будда где-то порядком устарел и так далее...  :Frown: 




> Если сидеть на ..месте ровно, то лучше не будет, ибо даже пока просто пишешь с серьезным видом уже что-то начинаешь понимать лучше. Путь такая полемика будет наивной, дилетанской и вообще нелепой


А может стоит дискутировать о том, что хоть чуть-чуть понимаешь?




> Цонкапа, кстати, обосновывает в Ламриме, почему его система есть прасанга, хотя он и пользуется "собственным аргументом". Но к стыду своему я сколько не читал, так и не смог этого понять. ))))


 :Kiss: 
Есть еще на форуме честные люди?
Помнит кто-нибудь о том, что путь от незнания к знанию может быть короче, чем от заблуждения?

----------

Нико (02.10.2012), Сергей Хос (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я вам высылал ссылку на целую тему, где этих доказательств - очень много. *До* даже учебник по ньяе нашел там.


Я глянула Вашу ссылку. Вот это и есть софистика.

----------

Савелов Александр (21.05.2020), Сергей Хос (02.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

Про Цонкапу: Пема права, его сочинения о пустоте и пр. бывают очень сложны для понимания. Мы с Хосом уже тут основательно запарились на Среднем ламриме.

----------


## Ондрий

В общем - да. В первоисточниках оно все как-то попонятнее будет.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

По теме

----------


## Нико

> По теме


А кто переводил-то? Бррр

----------


## Нико

> В общем - да. В первоисточниках оно все как-то попонятнее будет.


Наоборот.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> А кто переводил-то? Бррр


Вы правы, перевод не очень, есть более удачный вариант в переиздании книги «Буддизм Тибета», но к сожалению его нет в сети. Перевод Андросова.

----------


## Ондрий

> Наоборот.


Вам не повезло. Сочувствую

----------


## Нико

> Вам не повезло. Сочувствую


А я Вам сорадуюсь, если Вы в первоисточниках всё сразу поняли.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я Вам сорадуюсь, если Вы в первоисточниках всё сразу поняли.


Нико. Но ведь первоисточники и правда не так сложны. Тут Ондрий прав.
Вспомнилось. Андросов говорил, что с переводом этой статьи или лекции ему пришлось немного помучаться.

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Но ведь первоисточники и правда не так сложны. Тут Ондрий прав.


Я бы не согласилась. Будда говорил одним ученикам -- одно, другим -- другое. На этом, собственно, и основаны все споры на БФ.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я бы не согласилась. Будда говорил одним ученикам -- одно, другим -- другое. На этом, собственно, и основаны все споры на БФ.


Это потому что те, кто на БФ смотрят на поздние трактовки и комментарии, вместо того чтобы поднимать остальные тексты. Только без обид. Хотя у вас есть доступ к текстам, что вам-то на это обижаться

----------

Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это потому что те, кто на БФ смотрят на поздние трактовки и комментарии, вместо того чтобы поднимать остальные тексты. Только без обид. Хотя у вас есть доступ к текстам, что вам-то на это обижаться


А что Вы подразумеваете под "остальными текстами"? ПК? Ладно, я устала уже от этих бессмысленных разговоров. Я в равной степени уважаю все слова Будды и комментарии к ним великих учителей Наланды. Если кто-то не признаёт Нагарджуну, это его право.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что Вы подразумеваете под "остальными текстами"? ПК? Ладно, я устала уже от этих бессмысленных разговоров. Я в равной степени уважаю все слова Будды и комментарии к ним великих учителей Наланды. Если кто-то не признаёт Нагарджуну, это его право.


Без наездов Нико. Вы тоже можете не признавать что Нагарджуна следовал и жентонгу. И тоже можете не признавать того, что другие школы не особо признают воззрение и многие методы вашей как высшее. Толку-то? Вирд цитату из одного текста Таранатхи по этому поводу приводил. Есть и другие его работы, где разница показывается более ясно. И некоторые из них появятся на русском в этом или следующем месяце.
Под остальными я подразумеваю хотя бы тексты из Кангьюра (я не говорю про Цонкапу, поскольку для меня он обладает несколько меньшим авторитетом, чем учителя тех направлений, которых придерживаюсь. И уж тем более меньшим автритетом, чем сутры и тантры). Так почти никто на БФ их не изучает. И потом еще говорят что первоисточники - сложны для понимания. Извините, но это слегка повеселило.

----------

Дхармананда (03.10.2012), Ондрий (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Без наездов Нико. Вы тоже можете не признавать что Нагарджуна следовал и жентонгу. И тоже можете не признавать того, что другие школы не особо признают воззрение и многие методы вашей как высшее. Толку-то? Под остальными я подразумеваю хотя бы тексты из Кангьюра. Так почти никто на БФ их не изучает. И потом еще говорят что первоисточники - сложны для понимания. Извините, но это слегка повеселило.


Докажите, что Нагарджуна следовал жентонгу. 
Тексты Кангьюра изучают тхеравадины. Цитат тут много из них уже было. И будет.
Меня тоже веселят многие вещи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Докажите, что Нагарджуна следовал жентонгу. 
> Тексты Кангьюра изучают тхеравадины. Цитат тут много из них уже было. И будет.
> Меня тоже веселят многие вещи.


 С каких это пор тексты Кангьюра изучают тхеравадины? Вот бред-то.
А кто вам сказал, что Нагарджуна должен был придерживаться только одного направления? У Таранатхи указывается один из текстов Нагарджуны как раз по жентонгу. Цитата  уже была.
Впрочем попробуйте доказать, что Нагарджуна придерживался только прасангики  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нико. Но ведь первоисточники и правда не так сложны. Тут Ондрий прав.
> Вспомнилось. Андросов говорил, что с переводом этой статьи или лекции ему пришлось немного помучаться.


Точно! Именно, что тяжеловесен просто сам стиль изложения - запутываются самые простые вещи, где казалось бы и запутать нечего.

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Но ведь первоисточники и правда не так сложны. Тут Ондрий прав.
> Вспомнилось. Андросов говорил, что с переводом этой статьи или лекции ему пришлось немного помучаться.


Незаметны мучения. Я читала ту же лекцию в другом переводе, было значительно качественнее.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Незаметны мучения. Я читала ту же лекцию в другом переводе, было значительно качественнее.


Решили не отвечать о том, изучают ли тхеравадины Кангьюр, которого у них нет?

----------


## Вантус

> Я глянула Вашу ссылку. Вот это и есть софистика.


Вот это - это что? Покажите мне на мою логическую ошибку, сделайте одолжение.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне вообще странен весь этот спор. Я всегда полагала, что буддийские реализованные практики, которые пишут трактаты и передают практики - главным образом заботятся о том, чтобы мы получали те наставления и в такой форме, которую наше восприятие может осилить и которая нам полезна на конкретный момент для дальнейшего продвижения - каждое существо конкретно. Речь ведь идет об искусных методах и не более того. 

Настоящий Учитель должен уметь излагать Учение для ума ученика любого уровня, а сам должен быть сведущ во всех методах по-возможности. И должен уметь излагать его с разных точек зрения.

Нагарджуна мог следовать и жентонгу, не сомневаюсь.

Насчет того- что там изучают тхеравадины - вопрос сложный. Не удивлюсь, что на определенных ступенях у них есть свои методики, не уступающие Кангьюру.

Что касается Цонкапы - достаточно почитать вводную часть Ламрима, - поскольку он считается воплощением Атиши(в тандеме с Майтрейей), то я б не стала бы тут выражать о нем каких-то скороспелых мнений. :Cool:

----------

Legba (03.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Дальше видать действительно не стоит продолжать разговор, Нико. Не ожидал от вас, что к работе с текстами вы подходите не как переводчик, который не ожидает от текста ничего, то есть действует непредвзято. Поэтому наверное вам и трудно понять первоисточники, к которым вы подходите уже со своими ожиданиями. Да и к изучению текстов видать тоже.

И чуть было не забыл. Про Кангьюр вы сделали слишком явный ляп. Кангьюр является тибетским изобретением, наряду с Кама (в ньингма) и Катеном в бон. Тхеравадины его не изучают, поскольку сутр ПК он содержит крайне мало. Вдобавок есть несколько версий Кангьюра, разного объема. Где-то включены тантры ньингма, где-то нет. Надо знать хотя бы в общем то, что относится к текстовым собраниям тибетского буддизма, раз вы к нему имеете отношение.

И после вашего высказывания, что тхеравадины изучают кангьюр, говорить больше не о чем. Просто не ожидал, что всё так плохо. Увы и ах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Да, Нико, а что входит в Кангьюр? Раздел тантр Кангьюра тхеравадины тоже изучают?

----------

Legba (03.10.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Я бы не согласилась. Будда говорил одним ученикам -- одно, другим -- другое. На этом, собственно, и основаны все споры на БФ.


Одним - одно, другим - другое, Блаватской - третье...  :Smilie:  В общем, полный плюрализм мнений в одной голове

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Одним - одно, другим - другое, Блаватской - третье...  В общем, полный плюрализм мнений в одной голове


Да уж....плюрализм неведенья :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Напомню вопрос топикстартера:



> Почему эта школа следует именно Прасангике -мадхьямике ?


Ответить на него учитывая:



> Эта школа точно следует Ламриму Цонкапы.





> И вообще Цонкапе. т.к. он её и основал. )))))


значит доказать со стороны ламы Цонкапы(приводя и защищая именно его доводы его словами) утверждение:



> Потому что это и есть высшее философское воззрение.


Одним *очень хочется доказать* это, другим опровергнуть. Доказать это, тем более со стороны ламы Цонкапы, конечно, никому не по силам. Другим *очень хочется опровергнуть*, но опровергать нечего потому, что за самого Цонкапу толком никто ничего не скажет.
Итог - беспочвенные споры и пустые склоки.

----------


## Legba

Слушайте, давайте может правда уже про Прасангику?))

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.10.2012), Сергей Хос (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я тут еще раз перечитала духовный путь Атиши в начале Ламрима. Того Атиши, воплощением которого считается Цонкапа. Перечитайте - может, у Вас отпадет охота относиться к Цонкапе непочтительно. Думаю, прения по поводу того, кто из нас что учил и что умеет - не укладываются даже на кончике волоска Цонкапы.

А посему, - не чувствуешь связь с гелугом и с Цонкапой, - иди себе мимо. Может, кто-то чувствует не так, как ты. 

Следуя гелугу, никогда себе не позволила унижительного отзыва о других школах. Потому как, именно Цонкапа и все мои учителя гелуг сформировали мне четкий подход, - любой, следующий по пути Махаяны, прежде всего старается понять, чему именно служат все без исключения буддийские школы, источники в оргинале и комментарии на них. Особенно, если развить в себе хоть некоторое понимание пустотности явлений и самих методов.

Все наши "технические" знания на деле могут продемонстрировать полное неумение справляться с собственным умом, неумение понимать окружающую реальность хоть немного, отсутствие способности не причинять вред другим и не накапливать неблагое.

Поэтому прошу сохранять почтение к Цонкапе хотя бы до тех пор, пока вы сами не достигнете ЕГО уровня. Если вас посещают какие-то мысли, что он не является полноценным Учителем, - пожалуйста, оставьте их при себе, следуя правилам форума. Учитывая также, что многие выдающиеся практики современности и прошлого, причем не только гелугпа, почитают Цонкапу, как высший авторитет. Наверно, им виднее, чем нам всем.

И вообще, прошу избавить всех остальных от лицезрений подобных прений в разделе гелуг. Надо изначально понимать собственное неведенье и чрезвычайно малые знания и умения, - в первую очередь. Прежде, чем позволить себе сравнительный анализ школ и источников. Всех присутствующих без исключения это касается.

----------

Legba (03.10.2012), Гъелкапри Мепа (03.10.2012), Нико (03.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020), Сергей Ч (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------

Пема Дролкар (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Слушайте, давайте может правда уже про Прасангику?))


Это менее интересно  :Smilie:

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Слушайте, давайте может правда уже про Прасангику?))


А давайте...  :Smilie:  Специально для топикстартера.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (03.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> все мои учителя гелуг сформировали мне четкий подход - любой, следующий по пути Махаяны прежде всего старается понять, чему именно служат все без исключения буддийские школы, источники в оргинале и комментарии на них.


У меня фильтр попроще - соответствие Трем Ключевым Аспектам Пути.




> Все наши "технические" знания на деле могут продемонстрировать полное неумение справляться с собственным умом, понимать окружающую реальность хоть немного, уметь не причинять вред другим и не накапливать неблагое.


- думаю, что увидеть это можно только благодаря осознанности.




> Поэтому прошу сохранять почтение к Цонкапе хотя бы до тех пор, пока вы сами не достигнете ЕГО уровня.


Его здесь все уже давно переросли  :Big Grin: .




> Если вас посещают какие-то мысли, что он не является полноценным Учителем - пожалуйста, оставьте их при себе, следуя правилам форума.


Правила гласят: "Не допускается необоснованная критика наставников и учителей Дхармы.", но у всех, конечно, критика обоснованная. 




> Учитывая также, что многие выдающиеся практики современности и прошлого, причем не только гелугпа, почитают Цонкапу, как высший авторитет. Наверно, им виднее, чем нам всем.


Если так и есть, приводите ссылки на источники - думаю кого-то это заставит задуматься. Исключительно представителей тех школ, лидеры которых почитают Цонкапу как высший авторитет. Нужны цитаты именно лидеров школ, остальное не сработает.




> Надо изначально понимать собственное неведенье и чрезвычайно малые знания и умения, - в первую очередь.


! :Kiss:  Но омрачения и неведение не дают понять степень своего омрачения и неведения. Читают здесь много и путают начитанность со знаниями.

----------


## Роман С

> Ошибка. И причём не одна. Во-первых, дзогчен появился ранее, чем появилась Ньингма.  
> 
> С точки зрения дзогчен махаяна максимум подходит для лиц со средними способностями, если не ниже.


Буддийское Учение Дзогчен это Учение Гуру Падмасамбхавы , называемого в Тибете Гуру Ринпоче . Он и есть основатель школы Ньингма , возникшей в момент его прихода в Тибет . Я очень уважаю и этого Наставника , и его Учение и всю данную школу .

А вот тот "дзогчен" , для которого Махаяна слишком низка и проста, я не знаю и не собираюсь узнавать . Это сугубо новоизобретённое в двадцатом веке нечто невиданное ранее .

----------

Нико (03.10.2012), Сергей Ч (03.10.2012)

----------


## Роман С

> Если сидеть на месте ровно, то лучше не будет, ибо даже пока просто пишешь с серьезным видом уже что-то начинаешь понимать лучше. Путь такая полемика будет наивной, дилетанской и вообще нелепой, но это прежде всего инструмент улучшения хотя бы собственного понимания даже без претензии донести свою мысль до оппонента . 
> 
> Зачем тогда те же монахи годами оттачивают искусство диспута? Или они сразу умными и знающими рождаются чтобы всякую пургу не гнать?


Очень вас поддерживаю в этом вопросе . Без упражнения можно лишь мечтать о будущих достижениях . Нам нужно пройти через ошибки и трудности . Все сегодняшние Мастера большим трудом развивались и росли .

----------


## Нико

Ну вот, посты последователей Гелуг в их собственном треде стирают за "оффтопик", хотя никаких переходов на личности не было. Где объективность-то?

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (03.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Буддийское Учение Дзогчен это Учение Гуру Падмасамбхавы, называемого в Тибете Гуру Ринпоче.


Вообще-то до Гуру Падмасамбхавы в линии передачи Дзогчена ещё есть Гараб Дордже, Манджушримитра и Шри Симха. Вы, надеюсь, их тоже очень уважаете.

----------

Кузьмич (04.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Я тут еще раз перечитала духовный путь Атиши в начале Ламрима. Того Атиши, воплощением которого считается Цонкапа. Перечитайте - может, у Вас отпадет охота относиться к Цонкапе непочтительно. Думаю, прения по поводу того, кто из нас что учил и что умеет - не укладываются даже на кончике волоска Цонкапы.


Т.е. мы будем делать выводы о философии, исходя не из самой философии, а опираясь на биографии философов? Круто.

----------

Кузьмич (04.10.2012)

----------


## Роман С

> что упаси боже, дзогчен основывается на прасангике


Хорошо , очевидно что многие участники обсуждения не допускают Прасангику Мадхьямику в Дзогчен . Тогда пора изложить и логически доказать свою точку зрения . Пишут "пустота от другого" , жентонг . Хорошо , а что это в точности значит ? Пустота чего и от чего "другого" ? Если это намёк на Читтаматру , то изложите воззрение Читтаматры : две истины (относительную и абсолютную) , объект отрицания , установление относительной достоверности и многое другое . Читтаматра далеко не так проста , как видимо убеждены россияне . Её нужно изучать долгие годы , пока вообще можно будет говорить о существенном понимании . Кто из нас знает Читтаматру ?

----------


## Роман С

> Можно еще спросить, почему наша позиция приемлема для школы прасангики-мадхьямаки и не вступает с ней в противоречие? [Потому что мы] не отвергаем «просто явления» (snang tsam), но отвергаем утверждение об их истинном самобытии. Наставник Нагарджуна сказал:
> 
> Не отрицаем [видимость] самих явлений (snang nyid),
> Но отказываемся считать их истинно сущими (bden par rtog pa).
> 
> Лонгченпа. _Семньи нгельсо_


Вот именно . Именно Лонгчен Рапджам и есть высокий Мастер Дзогчен . И он же уважаемый в школе Гелуг Мастер Прасангики Мадхьямики .

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо , очевидно что многие участники обсуждения не допускают Прасангику Мадхьямику в Дзогчен . Тогда пора изложить и логически доказать свою точку зрения . Пишут "пустота от другого" , жентонг . Хорошо , а что это в точности значит ? Пустота чего и от чего "другого" ? Если это намёк на Читтаматру , то изложите воззрение Читтаматры : две истины (относительную и абсолютную) , объект отрицания , установление относительной достоверности и многое другое . Читтаматра далеко не так проста , как видимо убеждены россияне . Её нужно изучать долгие годы , пока вообще можно будет говорить о существенном понимании . Кто из нас знает Читтаматру ?


 Нет, тут немножко другое. Воззрение дзогчен основывается на представлении о том, что ригпа пусто от всех умопостроений. Это не совсем читтаматра. Но, если грамотный философ будет толковать этот момент, противоречий с прасангикой не возникнет. Беда в том, что каждый тут "сам с усам".

----------


## Роман С

> Вообще-то до Гуру Падмасамбхавы в линии передачи Дзогчена ещё есть Гараб Дордже, Манджушримитра и Шри Симха. Вы, надеюсь, их тоже очень уважаете.


Очень мало знаю , к сожалению , в данном вопросе . Но слышал о Гараб Дордже и  Манджушримитре только хорошее .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Ну вот, посты последователей Гелуг в их собственном треде стирают за "оффтопик", хотя никаких переходов на личности не было. Где объективность-то?


Думаю приблизительно 80-90% сообщений на форуме - оффтопик, а значит модератор может удалить любое из них в полном соответствии с правилами. Вместо того чтобы строго требовать неуклонного исполнения этого правила оно успешно используется для притеснения неугодных людей и идей.




> Я тут еще раз перечитала духовный путь Атиши в начале Ламрима. Того Атиши, воплощением которого считается Цонкапа. Перечитайте - может, у Вас отпадет охота относиться к Цонкапе непочтительно. Думаю, прения по поводу того, кто из нас что учил и что умеет - не укладываются даже на кончике волоска Цонкапы.





> Т.е. мы будем делать выводы о философии, исходя не из самой философии, а опираясь на биографии философов? Круто.


Это не лишено смысла. Убеждения каждого человека накладывают отпечаток на его жизнь.
А рассуждения о том, что как очень хочется думать ты понимаешь, но понять не в силах - смысла лишены

----------


## Нико

> Думаю приблизительно 80-90% сообщений на форуме - оффтопик, а значит модератор может удалить любое из них в полном соответствии с правилами. Вместо того чтобы строго требовать неуклонного исполнения этого правила оно успешно используется для притеснения неугодных людей и идей.


У меня нет претензий к модераторам -- людям, которых я знаю много лет. Но.... Некоторые откровенно грубые сообщения всё ещё висят на форуме, и никто их не стирал. А те, что по делу -- стираются. Странно....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня нет претензий к модераторам -- людям, которых я знаю много лет. Но.... Некоторые откровенно грубые сообщения всё ещё висят на форуме, и никто их не стирал. А те, что по делу -- стираются. Странно....


Жмите кнопочку пожаловаться на грубые сообщения, я потру.

----------


## Нико

> Жмите кнопочку пожаловаться на грубые сообщения, я потру.


Я уже сегодня несколько раз жала на кнопочку, и итогом было Ваше сообщение: Друзья, давайте не ссориться.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я уже сегодня несколько раз жала на кнопочку, и итогом было Ваше сообщение: Друзья, давайте не ссориться.


Сорри, я иногда пропускаю сообщения по рассеянности. Сейчас нормально?

----------


## Нико

> Сорри, я иногда пропускаю сообщения по рассеянности. Сейчас нормально?


Вроде бы. ))) Но не будьте рассеянными в дальнейшем, вечер ещё не закончился. Я не хочу получать новые грубые сообщения от агрессивных "буддистов".

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> У меня нет претензий к модераторам


 :Smilie:  :Kiss: 

У меня тоже нет претензий к модераторам, но есть вопросы и пожелания похожие на эти и некоторые другие:



> Где объективность-то?





> Некоторые откровенно грубые сообщения всё ещё висят на форуме, и никто их не стирал. А те, что по делу -- стираются.





> Я уже сегодня несколько раз жала на кнопочку, и итогом было Ваше сообщение: Друзья, давайте не ссориться.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (03.10.2012), Кунсанг (04.10.2012), Нико (03.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Т.е. мы будем делать выводы о философии, исходя не из самой философии, а опираясь на биографии философов? Круто.


А Вы ее ЧИТАЛИ? :Smilie: Опираясь на биографии философов, мы хоть немного можем осознать, сколько нам не хватает дотянуть до их уровня - там, между прочим, есть много пунктов, которые кое-кому говорят об определенной реализации. Тоесть, когда человек в своей жизни асиливает некоторые практики и тексты, и такие же реализованные практики отзываются о его уровне, то это дает хоть немного понять, насколько мы сами несведущи во многих вещах, но, тем не менее, такие крутые, что кладем Цонкапу на лопатки.

А далее - Ваши личные комментарии трудов Цонкапы и уличение его в ошибках и несостыковках я еще не слышала во всей красе.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (03.10.2012), Нико (03.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Ваши личные комментарии трудов Цонкапы и уличение его в ошибках и несостыковках я еще не слышала во всей красе.


Лучше нам их не слышать. Своим сообщением вы можете случайно ввести Вантуса в заблуждение и он может решить, что его комментарии трудов Цонкапы могут представлять для вас какую-то ценность. Это приведет только к дальнейшим спорам.
Модератор Цхултрим Тращи озвучил замечательную идею "Друзья, давайте не ссориться" - это очень актуальное сообщение было удалено видимо тоже как оффтопик. Я предлагаю последователям тибетского буддизма(в других традициях возможно иначе, но здесь нет оправдания бессмысленным спорам) прекратить провокации, а также защиту ламы Цонкапы и его взглядов. Нападки на его авторитет характеризуют только нападающего. Критики обличают сами себя.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (03.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Буддийское Учение Дзогчен это Учение Гуру Падмасамбхавы , называемого в Тибете Гуру Ринпоче . Он и есть основатель школы Ньингма , возникшей в момент его прихода в Тибет . Я очень уважаю и этого Наставника , и его Учение и всю данную школу .


Дзогчен как буддийское учение мало отличается от дзогчена в варианте бон. вдобавок бонские тексты раздела менагде Падмасамбхава прятал как терма, считая их приемлемыми для практики.




> А вот тот "дзогчен" , для которого Махаяна слишком низка и проста, я не знаю и не собираюсь узнавать . Это сугубо новоизобретённое в двадцатом веке нечто невиданное ранее .


Это не новообразование двадцатого века. Увы и ах. Эти указания есть в текстах тантр ати-йоги, которые появились задолго до двадцатого века и хранятся в текстовых собраниях монастырей Тингкье и Цхамдраг.

А если вы хотите хотя бы в общем разобраться в женгтонге, то на сайте центра джонанг вы найдете по крайней мере один текст Таранатхи: сердце жентонга. Цитату о сравнении женгтонга и рангтонга здесь уже приводил Вирд как раз оттуда. К сожалению она была проигнорирована.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Вспоминая жизненный путь и наследие таких великих наставников, как перерождения Таранатхи Его Святейшества IX Богдо-гегена Ринпоче, или великого бодхисаттвы Куну-ламы Ринпоче, все нападки на Гелуг, а также мнимые идеи, как о непримиримости между Рангтонгом и Жентонгом, так и между отдельными школами внутри тибетской традиции, в исполнении отдельных участников, представляются не более чем «детским лепетом», откровенно говоря.

----------

Кунсанг (04.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020)

----------


## Вантус

> А Вы ее ЧИТАЛИ?Опираясь на биографии философов, мы хоть немного можем осознать, сколько нам не хватает дотянуть до их уровня - там, между прочим, есть много пунктов, которые кое-кому говорят об определенной реализации. Тоесть, когда человек в своей жизни асиливает некоторые практики и тексты, и такие же реализованные практики отзываются о его уровне, то это дает хоть немного понять, насколько мы сами несведущи во многих вещах, но, тем не менее, такие крутые, что кладем Цонкапу на лопатки.
> 
> А далее - Ваши личные комментарии трудов Цонкапы и уличение его в ошибках и несостыковках я еще не слышала во всей красе.


Г-жа Пема, я-то как раз читал. Если хотите прочитать мои комментарии, это не сложно. Вбейте в гугл слова "Вантус" и "прасангика" и  легко почитаете.

----------


## Вантус

> Вспоминая жизненный путь и наследие таких великих наставников,...


Какие-нибудь аргументы, кроме выспренных речей, будут?

----------

Кунсанг (04.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Какие-нибудь аргументы, кроме выспренных речей, будут?


Вероятно, Вы незнакомы с биографиями озвученных мастеров и их наследием, если у Вас в данном случае возникает вопрос об аргументах.




> _Если бы вы спросили кого-нибудь сегодня – к какой традиции принадлежал Куну Ринпоче, то из-за его несектантского подхода и всеобъемлющих знаний, ньингмапинцы сказали бы, что он Ньингма, так как получил много учений от учителей Ньингма; последователи Гелуг сказали бы, что он – Гелугпа, поскольку он следовал учениям Гелуг, получал их и давал их другим. Можно было бы задавать этот вопрос последователям почти каждой школы, и вы получали бы разные ответы, потому что Куну Ринпоче учился везде. Но, если бы вы спросили об этом у него самого, он сказал бы: "Я просто буддист. Я практикую единство Сутры и Тантры". Лучше всего – стараться быть таким, как он: учиться у всех школ и быть полностью непредвзятым. Но если вы этого не можете, тогда, во всяком случае, воздержитесь от нападок на другие школы.
> 
> Чокьи Нима Ринпоче «Путеводитель по жизни и смерти»
> _

----------

Кунсанг (04.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020)

----------


## Вантус

> Вероятно, Вы незнакомы с биографиями озвученных мастеров и их наследием, если у Вас в данном случае возникает вопрос об аргументах.


Есть две праманы, ваш надпись не относится ни к одной из них.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема закрыта.

----------

Wyrd (04.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (04.10.2012), Кунсанг (04.10.2012), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020)

----------

